# Swedish: Mallapa



## Geoscan

Hej allihopa!

Har råkat på ordet "mallapa" ett flertal gånger genom åren men nu när jag blivit tvungen att översätta en av mina gamla skoluppsatser till engelska (om hur ständiga förändringar i samhället påverkar), så är jag alldeles tom i huvudet och kan inte, för allt i världen, komma på ett motsvarande engelskt uttryck!  Tjo, jag kan inte ens finna ordets definition när jag slår upp i mina mycket omfattande svenska ordböcker.  Om det nu är någon därute i sajbervärlden som känner till det här ordet (har själv bara sett ordet använt i ett visst sammanhang, så jag tyckte ett exempel skulle vara lite onödigt) så skulle jag vara mycket tacksam om du kunde erbjuda ett par förslag på engelska synonymer.  Tack på förhand!


----------



## AutumnOwl

Haughty, snobby, snooty


----------



## JohanIII

Ingen översättning trillar i huvet på mig direkt. Kanske hjälper en beskrivning?

Mallapa = mallig + apa / att apa sig. Stöddigt mallig.

Mallig är ofta lite negativt i sig (jantelagen...), men här är det solklart.
"Var inte så stöddig över det, du, din mallapa!"

Det var vanligt i min barndom; har inte sett det på ett tag.
Kanske använt av barn-ungdomar främst, då?


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

Kan inte så många skällsord på engelska... Stuck-up bitch, kanske (men mallapan kan vara både kvinnlig och manlig), eller stuck-up + annat skällsord. 

Jag tycker också det känns som något som framför allt barn och ungdomar använder, även om jag själv kan komma på en eller annan svensk Hollywoodfru som jag gärna skulle kalla för mallapa...


----------



## Lugubert

Min brittiska partner, även hon översättare, hittade efter lite grävande ett lexikon som hade mallhoppa = stuck-up bitch. Close enough, för att referera till ett viralt Internet-meme.


----------



## JohanIII

Varianter med -hoppa låter lite äldre för mig. Jag vet att mina föräldrar använde det.


----------



## BlueSuede

My Swe-Eng dictionary says:
Mallig - stuck-up (cocky, snooty)
att malla sig - be stuck-up (cocky, snooty)
Mallgroda - stuck-up person, bighead
but it doesn't say anything about 'mallapa', but it's just a variation on the theme.


----------



## AutumnOwl

Eftersom ordet mallig går tillbaka ända till 1912 (enligt SAOB) har det nog inget med Mallorca att göra.


----------



## BlueSuede

..........


----------



## Lugubert

AutumnOwl said:


> Eftersom ordet mallig går tillbaka ända till 1912 (enligt SAOB) har det nog inget med Mallorca att göra.


Nej, tvärtom gjorde man (avundsjukt?), när charterresorna började bli populära, narr av Mallorcaresenärer genom att kalla ön "Mallåkra".


----------

